

IQ increases with age. - ojbyrne
http://www.thechronicleherald.ca/News/1001967.html
Contrary to popular belief that the brain is at its peak between 18 and 26, new study shows that verbal ability increases for at least two decades past 20, and arithmetic ability remains constant.
======
DocSavage
Take that, Zuckerberg! :) Now if only I hadn't taken that high stress, low
exercise, poor eating lifestyle...

In case you didn't see Gladwell's article on IQ:
[http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2007/12/17/07121...](http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2007/12/17/071217crbo_books_gladwell)

------
jamesbritt
Ah HA!

I _knew_ it!

:)

